# Shedding out summer coat



## Mckellar (Apr 18, 2012)

Well I guess summer is ending and fall is coming, this week my mare started shedding and today it was defiantly noticeable. Anyone else's horses shedding yet?


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

My Arab always has started shedding ahead of everyone - this year he started the 2nd week of July:shock:

Two of the TWH's started around the first week of August with my eldest TWH (with EMS) starting the end of August.

And I live in southern Middle Tennessee where the winters really aren't winters:?


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Mine is in a constant state of shedding, I think.


----------



## vera (Jun 1, 2012)

Cheyenne started shedding last week. I cant wait until she's got her winter coat. Horses are so cute when they are all fuzzy. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Yup! My mare started a week and a half ago and my gelding started a few days ago. Hope this doesn't mean we're going to get a heavy snow.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Yep, my girl is already hairy for winter! haha 
But yeah, her winter coat is already to that length where you can see it. She's getting a bit fuzzy under the chin and looking up at her belly, it's super noticeable. 
When I hose her off, after she gets sweaty on a ride/lunging, you can see the hair kinda slide around in the water.

I'm not ready for summer to be done!!


----------



## OwnedByAlli (Nov 8, 2011)

I think Alli started to shed a couple of weeks ago, but the extra hair only lasted a couple of days then stopped coming out so much. I guess she decided summer isn't over yet! **** right too, we've had no summer at all this year!!

I love Alli's winter coat. Shes my big teddy bear in winter XD Honestly, I had never seen so much hair on a tb until I met Alli! But I think I'm gonna have to clip her this year *sob* I don't want to shave my fuzzy little winter pony!!


----------



## Mckellar (Apr 18, 2012)

Ownedbyali - I think it's a tb thing lol, mine would get soo fuzzy and fluffy especially my older one!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I WISH mine were shedding out for fall and getting ready for winter. It's still 100+ around here for a little bit yet. By the end of this month though, probably they'll start to hair up and I'll start wishing for summer again! LOL


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My arab would would be fully shed out in July when the others in late May. He'd have that sleek glossy look for 3 weeks then it would take on that velvet look which signalled that his winter coat was already coming in. Depressing or what!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

About 2 weeks ago, we were talking about how some were saying that we'll have a warm winter. We noticed that none of the horses had started shedding and their winter coat hadn't started coming in yet.

A couple days ago, I noticed our horses started to shed quite a bit. I guess winter is coming.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

MY guy has been shedding out since late july
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChristineNJ (Jan 23, 2010)

Not yet, it's still hot & humid here in New Jersey. UG! Can't wait for fall to get here!


----------



## Lindze (Mar 26, 2012)

My gelding is already sporting his winter beard, but here snow is about six weeks away
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Leonsbrushofluck (Jul 1, 2012)

My horses seem to shed all year round! Not nearly as bad as the seasons changing but definetely loosing hair!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Mine started a couple weeks ago. Some have already gotten some winter hair on the top of their butt.. Oh no! Hopefully we won't get bashed with a bunch of snow...


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Here's another that noticed a few weeks ago that Walka's summer coat is shedding like mad! Can't go near him without _wearing_ him! :lol:


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

Mine started a few weeks ago. I thought it was due to her injury and stall rest, but now that she's healed, she's still shedding horribly. I hope that doesn't mean an early or hard winter.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

No shedding here yet in NC.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

My Mustang always starts early. He is already growing in a winter coat and I dislike that because he gets so sweaty when we ride.

He will start his spring shedding at the end of December. None of my friends believe me, but he really does start his spring shed in December. And he hangs onto it late too. He is just a wooly ******!

I love my mare's coat. She's shedding a bit now too. She is so fine coated that even her winter coat isn't a big deal to shed out in the spring. Fine coated horses are less maintenance! :lol:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Excel just started noticeably yesterday, moreso today.


----------



## cebee (Apr 4, 2010)

Just noticed mine shedding yesterday... it is still so danged hot here I hope he does not put on his winter coat yet tho...


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

Yep-I just noticed it with my guy today. They are so cute and fuzzy  But sweat so much when you ride them in that thick coat!


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I have a little curly mare that is smooth in summer, curly in winter. She is at her crushed velvet stage right now. A month early! I'm worried about winter. I'm hoping it's just because she's way up there in years because for the last 21 years she has been a pretty good indicator of winter weather.

The app mare has spots that go 3D in the winter. So far they are still the same length as the rest of her coat.

The walker didn't have much of a coat last winter, probably because I had just gotten her and she was in really rough shape. So far it's just mild shedding.


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

My two have been shedding their summer coats since mid August. I'm wondering what my winter here in Utah is gonna be like? Animals are our best predictors.


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

Yep, been shedding out for three weeks and now is looking fuzzy. I loved her slick light coat, but a warm dark bay fuzzy Morgan is so cute, and this one can really grow some hair!


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

Mine started shedding out halfway through August when it was still topping into the high 90s every day. 

Nothing like a big sweaty horse with a big sweaty human and a shedding coat flying everywhere through the air and getting glued on to skin. Yuk.

I don't believe that the timing of the shed has anything to do with how bad the winter will be - lord knows, we had the usual Shed-Fest last fall, and hardly any winter to speak of in New England.

My trainer told me it has to do with the change in the light, not with the change in the temperature. Just like it is with trees changing color.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I just started noticing my horse shedding his summer coat this week. He already looks slightly fuzzier too.


----------

